# DTMF-Töne über MIDlet senden



## skkane (20. Apr 2008)

Hallo.

Wie kann man während eines Telefongespräches DTMF-Töne aus einem MIDlet heraussenden?

Wozu ich das brauche? Ich habe vor mir eine Steuereinheit, die mit einem Handy über den Anschluss einer Freisprechanlage verbunden ist. Durch eine eingehende Verbindung durch ein zweites Handy, auf dem das MIDlet laufen soll, erhält das erste Handy DTMF-Signale über die jeweiligen Tasten und sendet es weiter über die Steuereinheit.

An den Ausgängen dieser Steuereinheit habe ich noch eine LOGO von Siemens angeschlossen, um die Ausgangsanzahl von 3 auf 8 zu erweitern. Das lässt sich ja durch die Kombinationen der Schaltausgänge der Steuereinheit regeln.

Nun will ich mir für die Bedienung nicht jede Kombination merken, sondern wollte diese als Liste in einem MIDlet abspeichern. Die einzelnen Signale sollen aber nicht sofort hintereinander ausgesendet werden, sondern in einem Abstand von ca. 10 Sekunden.

Ist dieses irgendwie zu bewerkstelligen ??

Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

MfG
skkane


----------



## ice-breaker (20. Apr 2008)

Java-Programme werden während eines Telefonates deaktiviert, von daher ist das nicht möglich, du stellst das mit den Methoden startApp und pauseApp fest


----------



## skkane (22. Apr 2008)

gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen ???


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Apr 2008)

nein


----------

